# Sourcing and pricing timber folding doors



## Cottier (21 Jan 2011)

any idea what sort of price range we might expect to pay for triple glazed, folding timber frame doors? The plan is to have an opening glazed wall to the garden from a new timber framed dining/kitchen extension. Roughly 2.1m standard height, about 4 or 5m across the width of the opening (maybe six door panels?). We're near Galway.

A friend had some from Dansk, with two sets of tall triple doors across about 7m (opening left and right from the middle) which are impressive but I'd read mixed reviews on Dansk price and service. Ours is a smaller cottage, we're on a tighter budget, isn't everyone!


----------



## WEAQ (21 Jan 2011)

call tjgrady joinery in charlestown ,a customer of mine who is very reasonable and very professional . They specialise in joinery and upvc ask for Jack Grady


----------



## aulita (21 Jan 2011)

Paid 5k for 6m 3+3 concertina.


----------



## Cottier (22 Jan 2011)

thanks, they're on my list to have a look at, based on previous comments on this forum. Helpful to have some ballpark figures in mind before talking to different suppliers. It might even be worth the cost of us getting them over from Britain.


----------



## Cottier (24 Jan 2011)

for information, I'm informed that...

> Dansk, unfortunately, has gone into liquidation. Carlson and Company have taken over all enquiries coming into their info account. Our main supplier is Storke Vinduer, a Scandinavian Pine and Alu-wood manufacturer in Denmark. We are part of a larger multi-national group called Inwido from which we can source specialty items should it be required. 

I've no connection with them, just received this in response to my enquiry


----------

